# Gian TCX, lemond propad, Felt FX1



## skiswim4life (Feb 6, 2005)

anyone have any experience, pros/cons good or bad crossbike? If you had choice between these which would you choose?
thanks


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I had the Poprad and it is a good bang for the buck. Steel frame with an alloy fork with all 105 components. A couple weeks ago I was hit so that bike is now totaled so I am in the market for another cross bike. I keep looking at the Felt. It is an aluminum frame carbon fork with some better components and is about 2lbs lighter to boot. My only concern is I am 185 lbs and I break frames like no one I have ever seen or heard about. The Lemond is $1199.00 the Felt is $1429.00 MSRP's so that might help make up your mind up. Both are decent bikes my suggestion is if your are lucky to find a dealer that actually stocks either one to test ride it. But good luck finding a LBS that stocks more than 1 or 2 size cross bike.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

You might add a Kona Jake the Snake to your list. Very similar to the Felt, but a little easier to find. Another decent bike in the same price range is the KHS. It has a 1" elastomer based shock in the back like the old lightspeed unicoi, but it is specd out well. Also the K2 enemy is nice for 05


----------



## Timgo2 (Jul 13, 2004)

*2005 Lemond Poprad review*

I bought an '05 Poprad when they first came out last September. The frame is very nice. The 105 drivetrain works great. The only things that the bike really lacks is a good racing seat...unless you like riding on a big sofa., and a seat post that you can level out the seat. The wheels are kind of weak too. It's a great entry level bike that got me into the sport this year (4 races) and now I'm going to step up to a nicer bike. I can't afford to keep the Lemond, so I plan on selling it and will use the money to build up my new bike and and an extra set of wheels for racing.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

skiswim4life said:


> anyone have any experience, pros/cons good or bad crossbike? If you had choice between these which would you choose?
> thanks


Have a TCX. Pretty good frame. The one thing to remember about the Giant is that the blue frame comes with a 135mm dropouts in the back, whereas the gray/blue version had a 130mm spacing. Also, with the sloping TT, it takes some practice to get pickup it up consistently for runups. Other than those two items, the frame rides great.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I just called my local Felt dealer to see if they might have a bike in stock. Of course they said "No" and he called his rep to see what timeline for a bike is. Expected delivery for the 05's are May. Does that sound right?


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

i have an 05 F1X, and it is a great bike. The Problem is, they really dont make that many of them and they sell out pretty quick. Overall, the bike is great. The Spec is really good, and the frame is awsome. I think that I could have saved a couple of bucks and went with the Trek or the Cdale, but I really dont think this bike can be beat.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

travis200 said:


> I just called my local Felt dealer to see if they might have a bike in stock. Of course they said "No" and he called his rep to see what timeline for a bike is. Expected delivery for the 05's are May. Does that sound right?


I suspect that the Felt's, being built overseas, are built in lots. So, they probably will wait until there is enough need before running a lot through the factory.


----------



## pappymd (Mar 3, 2005)

dlbcx said:


> I suspect that the Felt's, being built overseas, are built in lots. So, they probably will wait until there is enough need before running a lot through the factory.


I got the same response, that a batch will be coming in May. I also found out that the 2006 Felt F1X will begin arriving in September. There will be two versions of the bike. The lower cost version will be spec'd the same as the F1X. The higher level version will have Dura-Ace parts and will go for around $1900. I'm thinking about waiting for that one.


----------



## dlbcx (Aug 28, 2002)

pappymd said:


> I got the same response, that a batch will be coming in May. I also found out that the 2006 Felt F1X will begin arriving in September. There will be two versions of the bike. The lower cost version will be spec'd the same as the F1X. The higher level version will have Dura-Ace parts and will go for around $1900. I'm thinking about waiting for that one.


Dura Ace parts...might be worth the wait. Wonder if they will offer the frame separately and keep the same geometry?


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I had the blue giant, it was a nice bike but had a couple considerations: 
1) check to see if the seat tube uses a shim, I found that keeping the seat post from slipping down was a problem and I think the shim design is simply lousy
2) the compact geometry is not the greatest idea, you sometimes wallop your elbow on the crack when shouldering the bike
3) The 135 rear spacing is to be avaoided at all costs. There is no good reason to purchase a bike with this


----------



## singletrak (Mar 29, 2005)

*2006 F1x*



pappymd said:


> I got the same response, that a batch will be coming in May. I also found out that the 2006 Felt F1X will begin arriving in September. There will be two versions of the bike. The lower cost version will be spec'd the same as the F1X. The higher level version will have Dura-Ace parts and will go for around $1900. I'm thinking about waiting for that one.


Just got my '06 F1X - all Ultegra. Felt mentioned nothing about having 2 versions. Also rear derailluer was changed to Ultegra no longer Dura-Ace.


----------



## Tak962 (Oct 24, 2004)

deteled


----------



## singletrak (Mar 29, 2005)

*still good*

Ultegra 10sp no changes to the frame from what I can see.

10sp good or bad for cross I don't know.

What does anyone think about taking off the front derailleur and the small chain ring and the "cheater brakes".. The Wisc courses are pretty flat from what I hear..


----------



## Jermsjay (Sep 12, 2005)

*I luv my 05 F1X*

The Felt F1X when you can find one is great. Have ridden it all spring/summer in the foothills here in Boise. It's been pretty trust worthy in the hills and fun commuting to work on. Now that CX season is here it will pretty interesting to see how it holds up come race type situations. Got to get the motor a little more tuned. 

Shift's are great with the Ultegra setup, (web says 105 shifters/hoods but mine came with Ultegra up front) wheels are still true and I have not experienced any problems so far. I'm riding a bone stock version. Looking into upgrading the bars and seat post in the next couple of days though. Stock bars are a little uncomfortable in the drop position. 

For the $$$ I think the bikes to look at are the Felt, Kona "Jake the Snake", or the Lemond "Propad". Another bike I'm not sure that has been mentioned yet is the Bianchi Axis. I have had friends that have owned and loved all the bikes I just mentioned. See what fits you best if you have any choices in your area.


----------



## xcountry41 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Whats with "At all costs!"*



jroden said:


> I had the blue giant, it was a nice bike but had a couple considerations:
> 1) check to see if the seat tube uses a shim, I found that keeping the seat post from slipping down was a problem and I think the shim design is simply lousy
> 2) the compact geometry is not the greatest idea, you sometimes wallop your elbow on the crack when shouldering the bike
> 3) The 135 rear spacing is to be avaoided at all costs. There is no good reason to purchase a bike with this


I Just ordered an IBEX x-ray 5.5 cross and it has 135mm rear spacing. I don't see What the big deal is !! I come from a XC MTB background . Which may explain my somewhat more openminded viewpoint. The Ibex is priced exceptionally well .Complete 105 ,Ritchey cockpit,
sun ME14 rims (lighter than open pros) Carbon fork and weighs just over 19lbs. you can get one Online for 899.00 USD . It has a 7005 aluminum double butted frame, and when you understand that a large percentage of these bikes come from the same Taiwanese factories
it makes some sense to put the rear hub spacing into perspective. If you decide you need a spare rear wheel just build one with a mountain bike hub !! no big deal. I just bought an Brand new Shimano XT hub for $8.50 USD.on e-bay a rim can be had for 50.00 and so for well under $100.00 I can build a spare 135mm rear wheel.
I have a GIANT TCR carbon road bike with Ksyriums which I wouldn't want to bang around
on my cross bike anyway. Is my logic missing something?


----------

